# Need ear phone IEM.. Budget max 5k



## Viswanathan (May 22, 2015)

Hey guys
              I have owned Tekfusion Twinwoofers for the past 1 and Half years and I absolutely loved the bass!!.. Sadly from the past week, it's not working.. Sometimes I will hear sound in right ear and sometimes in left. 

It would be great if you guys can suggest me some damn good ear phones. My budget is 5k max but I can extend my budget like 1 or 2k extra if its really worth it!!.. 

Thanks a lot in advance guys!


----------



## ratul (May 22, 2015)

Hmm, best in your range would be: DUNU TITAN1
These are hybrid of in-ear and earbuds, so they don't isolate that much and would leak noise outside, but the sound is said to be best in the range.

Other options you wanna try:
GR07 Bass Edition: GR07 Bass - Lend Me UR ears (Discontinued from VSonic, but still VFM)
VSD5: Vsonic VSD5 - Lend Me UR ears (Great sound, balanced with great clarity in highs, very close to the GR07 apart from slightly recessed mids and wider soundstage).
KC06 or KC06A: Ostry KC06 - Lend Me UR ears or Ostry KC06A - Lend Me UR ears (KC06A is more V-shaped with more emphasis on bass than KC06, but both are compared to the GR07 Classic and GR07 Bass editions respectively).


----------



## The Incinerator (May 22, 2015)

The best IEM you can buy within Rs 10,000.It's faultless and a rare one.

Buy beyerdynamic DTX 102 iE Stereo Earphones Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in


----------



## Viswanathan (May 23, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the suggestions... I am not seeing GR07 in any ecommerce site.. Is it available in India?..

How is the bass in VSD5?.. Is it comparable to gr07?..

Finally any other suggestions please?..

Thanks a lot in advance..


----------



## High-Fidelity (May 23, 2015)

All these are available at Online Portable Music System - Music Headphones in India - HiFiNage


----------



## ratul (May 23, 2015)

Viswanathan said:


> Thanks a lot for the suggestions... I am not seeing GR07 in any ecommerce site.. Is it available in India?..
> 
> How is the bass in VSD5?.. Is it comparable to gr07?..
> 
> ...



The links i gave in my previous post do ship to India, lendmeurears and penonaudio, i bought my VSD5 from lmue and my brother bought VSD3 from penonaudio, no hassle and quick shipping, i got my VSD5 in a week after ordering.
There's less sub-bass in VSD5 than GR07BE, but VSD5 has really good punch and decay in bass, quite good i'd say, it's not at all bass light, but yeah, it has slightly less bass than GR07BE or VSD3.
I'd still vouch for Dunu Titan 1 if you can live with the leakage and below average sound isolation, it has got great reviews and awesome build quality, as VSD5 got a very bad strain reliefs, so you'd need to baby them, and GR07BE have problems with connections on the earpieces.
Ostrys have comparable sound to GR07 and have good build quality as well.

- - - Updated - - -

Though it'd be better to post what music you'd listen on your iems.


----------



## quad_core (May 30, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> The best IEM you can buy within Rs 10,000.It's faultless and a rare one.
> 
> Buy beyerdynamic DTX 102 iE Stereo Earphones Online at Low Prices in India - Amazon.in



How is HiFiman RE400 as compared to dtx102?


----------



## The Incinerator (May 30, 2015)

RE 400 has a warmer smoother too polite at times a sound signature which might not rise up to the "occasion" when required.


----------

